# Mk7 Tornado Red Golf R - Carpro Reload New Car Detail (Afters)



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Apologies for the lack of the write up guys but when I downloaded the pics they looked great so I thought i'd pop some up. Especially to show how you don't need an old school wax to bring out the best in colours like this.

One light stage machine polish, great prep from dealer tpo be fair... they were told not to touch it, lots of residue left from all the stickers etc!
Cleansed wqith Werkstat prime, cannot stop using this! 3 layers of Reload 15', undiluted and layers 20 minutes apart. Great thing about some modern spray sealants, can be layered. C2V3 was a favourite for that on Red also.

Anyway, afters...

IMG_20150719_124948 by 

[URL=https://flic.kr/p/vh59C8]20150719_160926 by 

[URL=https://flic.kr/p/wenhMD]20150719_160923 by 

[URL=https://flic.kr/p/vh4uMi]20150719_160618 by 

[URL=https://flic.kr/p/wdVHRc]20150719_160609 by 

[URL=https://flic.kr/p/wbBh5S]20150719_160549 by 

[URL=https://flic.kr/p/vgVq1b]20150719_160531 by 

[URL=https://flic.kr/p/vWqStF]20150719_160521 by 

[URL=https://flic.kr/p/wdVbKp]20150719_160500 by 

[URL=https://flic.kr/p/vWibAh]20150719_160413 by 

[URL=https://flic.kr/p/wdfY8o]IMG_20150719_155955 by 

[URL=https://flic.kr/p/wbBP9f]20150719_160625 by 

Thanks for looking in guys, some of the shots weren't great due to the weird light and sun and the colour being hard to image.


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

That first shot is right on the money, fantastic work! Looks ace


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Looks ace gally :thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Does Werkstat made any difference deepen paint or is that gloss coming from Reload?

My biggest problem after wash is decide which one to go: Reload15 or Bouncers QD


----------



## Flakepop (Jun 4, 2015)

You just can't beat red on a hot hatch, stunning!


----------



## Gav147 (Mar 20, 2011)

that looks stunning!


----------



## alexharvey (May 16, 2013)

great job and a great car !

i will get one of these maybe in red


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

sm81 said:


> Does Werkstat made any difference deepen paint or is that gloss coming from Reload?
> 
> My biggest problem after wash is decide which one to go: Reload15 or Bouncers QD


It's a pure cleanser so it offers no filling or glossing, just clarity to the clearcoat. I don't think anyone could argue it's the best cleanser that's been on the market. I'm currently trying to collect a fee bottles of it to keep me going.

In regards after washing? I find it very difficult to justify QDs these days as i'm scared to take away from the dirt repellency and performance of modern sealants.

With a wax or Zaino I can top with Z6/Z8 or D&D which I think is phenomenal.

I still love waxing aswell but it truly can be left behind with some products when it comes to performance. Not that that's what detailing is all about.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

You e caught th shine on that perfect, brilliant photos. I plan on having a golf r in the near future, or an e90 m3  - or both!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Looks fabulous - great work


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Have you tried Carlack NSC? I have bottle of it and really pop up the flake. Haven't had change to use Reload top of it yet but some day will try it also. I hope that it doesn't reduce durability to much.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

gally said:


> I find it very difficult to justify QDs these days as i'm scared to take away from the dirt repellency and performance of modern sealants.


You and me both Kev!  And I thought I was the only one! :lol:

That's a stunning finish you've achieved and captured with some great photos! 

Alan W


----------



## ShinyBoy (Nov 12, 2012)

This really is stunning work mate, fantastic job.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

sm81 said:


> Have you tried Carlack NSC? I have bottle of it and really pop up the flake. Haven't had change to use Reload top of it yet but some day will try it also. I hope that it doesn't reduce durability to much.


Is NSC like Werkstat Jett? Which Carlack is the Prime copy? I keep forgetting. I want to compare them both.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

stunning :argie::thumb:


----------



## Tembaco (Jun 28, 2014)

Realy nice R and specialy the colour🏻


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

gally said:


> Is NSC like Werkstat Jett? Which Carlack is the Prime copy? I keep forgetting. I want to compare them both.


NSC is "same" than Prime. New name of it is Carlack Complete.

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/blog/2014/11/introducing-the-carlack-range/


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

So So So so Shiny


----------



## SimTaylor (May 28, 2015)

That looks brilliant.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Wow!! What a finish mate absolutely stunning and has to be the nicest golf I ve seen, the wheels are just perfect and finish off a stunning car.
Have to agree with you on the Prime as well. Once I am finished I will move into the carlack complete as I love the carlack long life sealant


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Have you notice any issue with durability when using Prime before Reload instead Reload in bare paint?

How long you waited after Prime?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Never but I top before 3 months in most cases. 

Reload went straight over prime on several ocassions. Reload has worked over everything for me. Bare paint is best for any products but doesn't mean you have to. 

What's the worst that will happen? Need another coat of Reload. 

I've seen a ceramic sealant work over a glaze.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Didn't you say you sprayed NSC? I will definitely pick Carlack up but i'm hoping to avoid it and I use so little prime I'm hoping it will last a while.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

gally said:


> Didn't you say you sprayed NSC? I will definitely pick Carlack up but i'm hoping to avoid it and I use so little prime I'm hoping it will last a while.


No I didn't. Worked it with MF pad.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

gally said:


> What's the worst that will happen? Need another coat of Reload.


True but if you are making friends or clients cars would be nice to have 5-6 months durability.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Super gloss Gally, great job!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

sm81 said:


> True but if you are making friends or clients cars would be nice to have 5-6 months durability.


If that was the case I'd just fire on some Collinites or similar.

Having some fun whilst detailing is important I think. Moat people I know re wax their car every month at least. In fact most people on here last 2 or 3 weeks before topping their cars. Durability cam be overrated for hobbyists. I know, I had original C1 on my car for 18 months and did nothing but wash it with a friendly shampoo.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Too bad that waxes usually doesn't offers as good non-sticking behavior than sealants. 

My friend have big Volvo which I should use when making some durability test of different products next month I hope.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Indeed. I love waxing, they "look" better overall but simply can't perform like new sealants.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Have you tried Reload with DA already?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

gally said:


> Is NSC like Werkstat Jett? Which Carlack is the Prime copy? I keep forgetting. I want to compare them both.


Carlack Complete is similar to Werkstat Prime and Carlack Long Life is similar to Werkstat Jet.

Alan W


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

sm81 said:


> Have you tried Reload with DA already?


Will hopefully be able to test tonight or Sunday. Will update a thread somewhere!



Alan W said:


> Carlack Complete is similar to Werkstat Prime and Carlack Long Life is similar to Werkstat Jet.
> 
> Alan W


Thanks Alan as always.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice finish on that paintwork :thumb:


----------



## preecematt (Sep 25, 2012)

Beautiful finish on a beautiful car


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Not my favourite Golf, you must admit, it does look something special in flat red, pure and simple.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

sm81 said:


> True but if you are making friends or clients cars would be nice to have 5-6 months durability.


And if he was doing clients cars they wouldn't be getting posted here in the showroom...


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Beautiful job, fantastic finish. 

I am looking to order a GTi in the next few weeks was going to have a change from red and go for Onyx White, but I think you could have just saved me an extra £750, thank you. :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Spoony said:


> And if he was doing clients cars they wouldn't be getting posted here in the showroom...


Amen to that! I detail for fun, if I wasn't you'd notice a lot more ceramic sealants!

Thanks again for the comments guys. On the gti white does look good. From a. Detailing pov... red is always awesome.


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Kev. Very impressed as always bud stunning car with a stunning finish!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Looking great Gally might use some reload on a red xr2i I have in over the weekend for show prep. The golf looks ace!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

EthanCrawford said:


> Looking great Gally might use some reload on a red xr2i I have in over the weekend for show prep. The golf looks ace!


Thanks mate. I'd usually go with a wax on reds and black etc but recently Reload just keeps offering so much gloss etc that I'm not trading looks. 3 layers can still be done quickly and it properly lasts.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

gally said:


> Thanks mate. I'd usually go with a wax on reds and black etc but recently Reload just keeps offering so much gloss etc that I'm not trading looks. 3 layers can still be done quickly and it properly lasts.


Why you are using 3 layers? Neat+Diluted?


----------



## h5tuu (Feb 23, 2007)

Looks great! Reload looks like it could be worth a try.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Gally, just to pick your brain on reload mate, does it bring out the flake pop on metallic paint. It certainly works on the red motors that you've posted


----------



## MAW73 (May 20, 2011)

Wow that looks stunning. Love the optional 19" Pretoria wheels. There a must on the R for me.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Stu Mac said:


> Gally, just to pick your brain on reload mate, does it bring out the flake pop on metallic paint. It certainly works on the red motors that you've posted


Apologies in the delay chap. Reload seems to work on everything I've tried it on.

I mentioned in another thread. I have an issue, I know a wax would be a stunning way to finish a car of this colour, maybe Vantage or similar, sadly they cannot perform like Reload and C2V3 for eg so I have to reach for the sealant range.

The difference in dirt repellency from wax to reload is night and day, truly.

On a light colour I'd use it neat and do 2 layers.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job and nice looking golf


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

gally said:


> Apologies in the delay chap. Reload seems to work on everything I've tried it on.
> 
> I mentioned in another thread. I have an issue, I know a wax would be a stunning way to finish a car of this colour, maybe Vantage or similar, sadly they cannot perform like Reload and C2V3 for eg so I have to reach for the sealant range.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply Gally, top man.


----------



## jeff C50 (Feb 1, 2015)

Love these cars especially in Lapis Blue but I have to say this looks outstanding.Lovely deep shine, shows the lines of the car to perfection.Great job!!


----------

